# Kommentare zu: 19 DGzRS - Einsätze am Wochenende



## Anglerboard-Team (8. Mai 2006)

Hier gibts die Infos, ab hier könnt Ihr kommentieren und diskutieren>>>>


----------



## Lionhead (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 19 DGzRS - Einsätze am Wochenende*

Nicht schön.

Ich bin am Wochende auch in Weissenhaus mit dem Schlauchboot draussen gewesen, aber nicht ohne Sicherheitsvorkehrungen.
Leider mußte ich auch mehrere Bellyboatangler beobachten, die trotz Schaumkronen auf den Wellen viel zu weit raus mußten.
Das ist der eine Dorsch mehr nicht wert, meinte ein anderer BB-Fahrer, der dicht unter Land blieb und auch drei schöne Dorsche fing.
Leichtsinnig warwen auch die drei Angler mit Ihren 4m Ruderboot und der schweren Kutter-Pilkausrüstung, die alle ohne Schwimmwesten draussen waren. Bei 8 Grad Wassertemperatur schwimmt man ohne Weste keine 1000 m bis zum Ufer, selbst mit Weste hat man gute Chancen zu unterkühlen.

Bleibt immer schön vernünftig und verzichtet lieber auf eine Angeltour, kein Fisch der Welt ist mit einem Leben aufzuwiegen.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 19 DGzRS - Einsätze am Wochenende*



> Bleibt immer schön vernünftig und verzichtet lieber auf eine Angeltour, kein Fisch der Welt ist mit einem Leben aufzuwiegen.


Und denkt dran, dass die DGzRS sich nur durch Spenden finanziert - Ihr könntet die Jungs mal brauchen...................


----------

